# FAKE GENESIS spot the real one



## luton1991 (Sep 5, 2012)

The differences in the oxys are

one has a square hologram outside the box and the other like a octagon shape

one has just genesis secure written on the hologram outside the box and the other has genesis original written on the hologram

one has a circle hologram on the bottles saying genesis rejuvenation and the other unsure

one has a yellow strip and the other a brown strip

one oxys have the letter g written on the pill

one bottle has genesis at the base engraved

the packaging with the octagon hologram has genesis written in hologram all over

also the octagon hologram shows genesis-meds website written on the back of the box


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So, are you flogging fake ones or real ones? Lol


----------



## luton1991 (Sep 5, 2012)

lol the cheek

nope and if i was it would be alpha pharma as i get given it for pennies

but if someone who has knowledge on genesis do enlighten me


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't know but the packaging is a blatant rip off of unigen stuff,

If I had to choose one I'd say the Square holagrams are the fakes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Phil Collins is a knob.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> Phil Collins is a knob.


I dont know, I quite liked 'in the air tonight' :thumb:


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> Phil Collins is a knob.


Hes classic


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I used to like groovy kinda love :whistling:


----------



## luton1991 (Sep 5, 2012)

lol this forum is half crammed with nutters haha

phil colins i only liked his song in the cadburys advert with the gorilla 

ive been told but dont hold me to it that genesis was formed in 2000 something then there was a fall out with the owners then unigen life sciences was created but this was heavily counterfeited also likewise with the initial genesis (such as sukhmuvidit something) and the initial owners/creators of genesis reformed to create what is available now and of course their products isnt coming out or made in thailand its just there to be assumed it is


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Haven't got a clue but none of it like the Genesis ive seen


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

luton1991 said:


> lol this forum is half crammed with nutters haha
> 
> phil colins i only liked his song in the cadburys advert with the gorilla
> 
> ive been told but dont hold me to it that genesis was formed in 2000 something then there was a fall out with the owners then unigen life sciences was created but this was heavily counterfeited also likewise with the initial genesis (such as sukhmuvidit something) and the initial owners/creators of genesis reformed to create what is available now and of course their products isnt coming out or made in thailand its just there to be assumed it is


Only half! You haven't. Een here very long have you?


----------



## bucknaked (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow! Somebody forgot to take their ritalin cause this thread went nowhere fast...! Oh I like tigers.... Look something shiny. Holy hell. Haha. I'll keep searching for info on Genesis...


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

bucknaked said:


> Wow! Somebody forgot to take their ritalin cause this thread went nowhere fast...! Oh I like tigers.... Look something shiny. Holy hell. Haha. I'll keep searching for info on Genesis...


Shut up you cvnt


----------



## bucknaked (Aug 25, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Shut up you cvnt


Go **** yourself, ****! Now go to take your meds before your mom finds out youre on the computer without adult supervision...


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

bucknaked said:


> Go **** yourself, ****! Now go to take your meds before your mom finds out youre on the computer without adult supervision...


First off, I'm English so I don't have a MOM.

Second of all I own my own home.

Thirdly you my friend are what's know round these parts as a bell-end. Now go away you ***


----------



## bucknaked (Aug 25, 2013)

mills91 said:


> First off, I'm English so I don't have a MOM.
> 
> Second of all I own my own home.
> 
> Thirdly you my friend are what's know round these parts as a bell-end. Now go away you ***


If youre a grown up, then why are you mouthin off behind a key board on a thread that has nothing whatsoever to do with you, little boy?? Where Im from when an idiot starts bragging about the stuff he owns it means he's got a little pecker and is trying to phuck whomever he's bragging to... Since youre bragging to me and Im a man, we call gals like you homosexual/Phaggots!!! Now since Im not homosexual Im gonna politely stop you now and tell you I am NOT interested in you or what you own, but good luck in your search and with your little pecker. Ive heard if you buy a corvette it helps keep your mind of your little pecker... Jussayin

l


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

bucknaked said:


> If youre a grown up, then why are you mouthin off behind a key board on a thread that has nothing whatsoever to do with you, little boy?? Where Im from when an idiot starts bragging about the stuff he owns it means he's got a little pecker and is trying to phuck whomever he's bragging to... Since youre bragging to me and Im a man, we call gals like you homosexual/Phaggots!!! Now since Im not homosexual Im gonna politely stop you now and tell you I am NOT interested in you or what you own, but good luck in your search and with your little pecker. Ive heard if you buy a corvette it helps keep your mind of your little pecker... Jussayin
> 
> l


What are you on about clown?

You butted into a thread where some lads were having a laugh and a bit of fun and started being a crank.

When have I said anything remotely threatening that makes me a keyboard warrior. I suggest night classes at your local college as you don't seem to have a good grasp of the English language.


----------



## bucknaked (Aug 25, 2013)

mills91 said:


> What are you on about clown?
> 
> You butted into a thread where some lads were having a laugh and a bit of fun and started being a crank.
> 
> When have I said anything remotely threatening that makes me a keyboard warrior. I suggest night classes at your local college as you don't seem to have a good grasp of the English language.


Youre correct. They were having a little fun so I joined them. Not being a "crank" but as a participant. It was you that butted in by mouthin off and turned a joke into a THIS something completey ignorant when you told me to shut-up and called me a c u n t which is also the moment you crossed the line. That being said I think its you who needs to take a few college courses because you sound like you could use something to keep you busy. I mean you obviously have too much time on your hands that youre trolling threads that have NOTHING to do with you whatsoever and mouthin off to people who did nothing to you or said anything to you... until you poked them for no other reason than the one you gave. Im sure its gotta be hard having a tiny pecker and nothing to do, but for pity sakes, surely you can find something better to do than look stupid like this is makin you look, right? I dunno... either way, Im bored with ya. Take care


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

bucknaked said:


> Youre correct. They were having a little fun so I joined them. Not being a "crank" but as a participant. It was you that butted in by mouthin off and turned a joke into a THIS something completey ignorant when you told me to shut-up and called me a c u n t which is also the moment you crossed the line. That being said I think its you who needs to take a few college courses and take a few college courses because you sound like you could use something to keep you busy. I mean you obviously have too much time on your hands that youre trolling threads that have NOTHING to do with yoou whatsoever and mouthin off to people who did nothing to you or said anything to you... until you poked them for no other reason than the one you gave. Im sure its gotta be hard having a tiny pecker and nothing to do, but for pity sakes, surely you can find something better to do than look stupid like this is makin you look, right? I dunno... either way, Im bored with ya. Take care


Ever wondered why you've got negative reps?

Look at my reps compared to yours and lets see who's a troll haha.

Don't let the door hit you on the way out girlfriend


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## bucknaked (Aug 25, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Ever wondered why you've got negative reps?
> 
> Look at my reps compared to yours and lets see who's a troll haha.
> 
> ...


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ive got genesis dbol and im sure they are fake, no hologram on the bottle and yellow pills inside with no markings on. was keeping for future cycle scared to take them now lol.


----------



## bucknaked (Aug 25, 2013)

Has anybody had any first hand experience using this new Genesis gear yet? I havent found much of anything I feel I can trust yet.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

bucknaked said:


> Has anybody had any first hand experience using this new Genesis gear yet? I havent found much of anything I feel I can trust yet.


Ask your mom brooooo, it shrunk her balls a little but they are still viable from space 

That's my last one, I'm out. Have a good one


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

My dbol is new dated but as I just said im sure its fake, on the website to check authenticity it asks to put in the code off the hologram sticker on the bottle, but mine has no hologram sticker lol. As ive not seen what the pills are supposed to look like im not sure if mine are ok or bunk they are yellow with no markings on. They are well pressed and don't dissolve in my mouth but im thinking just bin them..


----------



## bucknaked (Aug 25, 2013)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Ive got genesis dbol and im sure they are fake, no hologram on the bottle and yellow pills inside with no markings on. was keeping for future cycle scared to take them now lol.


Are they a recent purchase or an older one that youve been sitting on?


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Had them about 3 weeks


----------



## bucknaked (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'll try n find some pics on other boards and see if they match...


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Cheers mate id put pics of mine up but my I-phone is playing stupids with me atm


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Real genesis was bought out or swapped brands to unigen over 18 months ago! all legit genesis stock will have now expired!! genesis had its verification site same as unigen, unigen which was or still is is FDA approved! but was told they where being stripped of the mims registration, Genesis(old) and unigen where both good products.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I looked on the unigen website to try and verify them but I have no hologram sticker on the bottle so am unable to do so


----------

